# Windows Vista Ultimate - WoW



## Ragereaver (3. Februar 2007)

Huhu,

bin heute auf Windows Vista Ultimate umgestiegen und muss sagen bin wirklich begeistert. Keine Treiber Probleme oder mit Programmen.

WoW lässt sich problemlos installieren. Werde gleich mal testen, wie es mit der Performance aussieht. Also falls jemand von euch überlegt umzusteigen, keine Angst läuft Prima.

Viel Spaß beim WoW daddeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackie Boy (4. Februar 2007)

Klasse das zuhören, hatte schon angst es gibt probleme. Wollte schon ein Beitrag erstellen ob schon einer Erfahrung mit Vista und WoW gesammelt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt warte ich nur noch bis mein Vista eintrifft .....

mfg


----------



## Skoo (4. Februar 2007)

Ich persöhnlich würde noch warten mit dem umstieg auf vista, wenn man nen performancefreak is. Momentan läuft vista stellenweise erheblich langsamer als xp, besonders in der 64-bit variante.


----------



## Willmasta (5. Februar 2007)

Ich warte einfach nochn paar jährle und wenn mein PC im Oarsch is kommt nen komplett neuer.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Pegasos (6. Februar 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> Ich warte einfach nochn paar jährle und wenn mein PC im Oarsch is kommt nen komplett neuer.
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen



Hmm Vista mein XP 64 prof läuft sehr stabil privat mit allen progammen! Hab mir das neue windows auf ne externe platte instaliert !
Ja sieht toll aus das ultima aba 60% meiner software läuft nich hardware auf meinem rechner läuft alles jeder treiber alles da !

Meine Kunden wollen Vista ich kann nur sagen ein Jahr warten bis Microdoof die schnittstellen freigibt für vernüftige und gute systemsoftware!

Mein Fazit erstmal WOW aba der rest für die arbeit was gates und co gemacht haben ist müll!

Weil der großteil muß sich dafür einen neuen rechner kaufen (aufrüsten)  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also erstma finger wech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## animonda (6. Februar 2007)

Dann mal Gratulation, dass deine Hardware 100%ig unterstützt wird, denn das wird leider nicht bei allen so sein, aber warten wir mal ab was passiert. Ich für meinen Teil warte darauf, dass endlich mein Vista Ultimate + Office 2007 Pro für 40€ kommt, um dann die erste Testinstallation vornehmen zu können. Falls es keine Treiberprobleme gibt wird migriert, denn meine Windows XP Pro Installation hat schon gut 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist mitlerweile schon etwas gealtert.

@Pegasos: Sicherlich heisst es beim produktiven Einsatz von Vista erstmal "Finger weg und die anderen testen lassen", aber die Behauptung dass auch dem Hause Microsoft bis jetzt nur Müll gekommen ist, ist selbiger. Denn Windows NT/2000/XP sind sehr gute Produkte die auf dem Desktop und im Netz eine gute Figur machen. Auch Office in Verbindung mit Exchange/Sharepoint ist ein schönes Produkt.

Den Einsatz von Vista jedoch von der benötigten Hardware abhängig zu machen ist ziemlich kurzsichtig, denn Vista läuft gut auf der selben Hardware auf den auch XP gut läuft. Man darf nur halt nicht die 3D Oberfläche einschalten. OK, ich habe in einem Projekt ( Migration NT nach XP ) schon zu hören bekommen, Luna sei ja das was XP ausmache, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich dich zu solchen Leuten zählen darf. Denn was NT/2000/XP/Vista ausmacht ist das was der normale Anwender NICHT sieht und nicht ein Klicki-Bunti für Kids.


----------



## Veromsi (6. Februar 2007)

Habe mal ne allgemeine Frage:
Wie laufen eigentlich auch andere Spiele unter Vista?
Ich meine Spiele wie Medieval2 oder Rainbow Six Vegas.


----------



## Thoa (6. Februar 2007)

Skoo schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich würde noch warten mit dem umstieg auf vista


So werde ich es auch machen: Abwarten und Tee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solange mein Rechner mit Windows XP läuft, werde ich auch das Betriebssystem nicht wechseln. Vista wird wohl erst mit einem neuen Rechner für mich interessant werden. Erstens Billiger und zweitens passt dann die Hardware auch gleich.

Ausserdem hauen mich die bisherigen Änderungen die ich gesehen habe, nicht um. Alles ein bisschen peppiger eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Echtor2k3 (7. Februar 2007)

animonda schrieb:


> Dann mal Gratulation, dass deine Hardware 100%ig unterstützt wird, denn das wird leider nicht bei allen so sein, aber warten wir mal ab was passiert. Ich für meinen Teil warte darauf, dass endlich mein Vista Ultimate + Office 2007 Pro für 40€ kommt, um dann die erste Testinstallation vornehmen zu können. Falls es keine Treiberprobleme gibt wird migriert, denn meine Windows XP Pro Installation hat schon gut 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist mitlerweile schon etwas gealtert.
> 
> @Pegasos: Sicherlich heisst es beim produktiven Einsatz von Vista erstmal "Finger weg und die anderen testen lassen", aber die Behauptung dass auch dem Hause Microsoft bis jetzt nur Müll gekommen ist, ist selbiger. Denn Windows NT/2000/XP sind sehr gute Produkte die auf dem Desktop und im Netz eine gute Figur machen. Auch Office in Verbindung mit Exchange/Sharepoint ist ein schönes Produkt.
> 
> Den Einsatz von Vista jedoch von der benötigten Hardware abhängig zu machen ist ziemlich kurzsichtig, denn Vista läuft gut auf der selben Hardware auf den auch XP gut läuft. Man darf nur halt nicht die 3D Oberfläche einschalten. OK, ich habe in einem Projekt ( Migration NT nach XP ) schon zu hören bekommen, Luna sei ja das was XP ausmache, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich dich zu solchen Leuten zählen darf. Denn was NT/2000/XP/Vista ausmacht ist das was der normale Anwender NICHT sieht und nicht ein Klicki-Bunti für Kids.


Hast du schonmal Linux probiert? 
Ich bin auf Linux hängengeblieben weil man 100% freiheit hat und es _überall_ läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bash is ein mächtiges Werkzeug und man kann alles verwirklichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW spiele ich auch unter Linux mit Wine...läuft auch wunderbar...ladezeiten sind auf jedenfall schneller als bei vergleichbaren rechnern mit w32, und wenn ich es aufgefallen will nehme ich beryl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
Gibt schon 5 Leute in meiner umgebung die alleine deswegen auf Linux umgestiegen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja verstehe immer nicht das es echt leute gibt die Windows hoch in Himmel loben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doogyhouser (7. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab mir nen neuen pc mit windows vista drauf gekauft. sehr schade... kann das spiel zwar installieren aber beim installieren des patches gibts immer wieder das gleiche problem, das anzeigt das eine der patchdateien beschädigt ist. deinstallation und anschließendes neu- installieren haben da auch nix gebracht. werd wahrscheinlich wieder xp draufhaun weil ich nun schon 3 tage probier wow auf vista zum laufen zu bringen!!!


----------



## Seren (7. Februar 2007)

Ich würde auch von Windows Vista abraten. Das ist Microsofts Tor zu noch mehr Kontrolle über den User. Windows Vista hat schon die Grundvorraussetzungen für eine Blacklist (sprich, von Microsoft unerwünschte Programme laufen nicht wenn sie auf dieser Liste stehen) und das Festlegen von Programm-Lebensdauer (nach einer Weile funktioniert das Programm nicht mehr und man muss z.B. neu bezahlen) in der Programmierung enthalten!

Windows Vista ist direkt auf Longhorn aufgebaut worden und dient damit als Wegbereiter für Palladium. Die haben nur den Namen geändert!

Ich empfehle euch z.B. mal das hier zu lesen:
Windows Vista, Longhorn und Palladium


----------



## animonda (7. Februar 2007)

Echtor2k3 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Linux probiert?
> Ich bin auf Linux hängengeblieben weil man 100% freiheit hat und es _überall_ läuft
> 
> 
> ...



Beruflich bin ich im Bereich Microsoft Server Systems tätig und tendiere daher schon mehr in Richung Microsoft Betriebsysteme, weil ich keine Lust habe mich nach der Arbeit noch an eine andere Bedienung zu gewöhnen. Windows XP ist auch sehr stabil und sicher, falls man denn in der Lage ist damit umzugehen und sich nciht jeden Dreck installiert. Das ist aber im jedem Betriebsystem so. Mitlerweile ist mein XP nicht mehr so performant, dafür läuft es ja nun auch fast 4 Jahre ohne Neuinstallation. Ja Leute - das geht.

Linux find ich auch nicht schlecht und ist gerade für die Iternetnutzung eine gute, schnelle und stabile Plattform für die es auch ausreichend Anwendung für fast jeden zweck gibt.Ich habe selbst bis zum 2.0er Kerner noch einiges damit gemacht und mir die Distris immer selbt kompiliert - make ftw - aber heute ist mir die Zeit dafür zu schade, weil sich diese Ressource leider immer mehr verknappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

Echtor2k3 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Linux probiert?
> Ich bin auf Linux hängengeblieben weil man 100% freiheit hat und es _überall_ läuft
> 
> 
> ...


Über dieses Thema haben wir 2 ja schon im IRC gelabert,
weil mir MS zu unverschämtheit ist und viel zu neugierig ist.
Es ist ein Frechheit was sich MS erlaubt zu erlauben, auf meinem PC für Rechte einräumt.

MS liest meine Persönlichen Daten, MS verbietet mir meinen PC zu erneuern, weil sonst der XP Key nicht mehr gültig ist und will davon noch in Kenntnis gesetzt werden, was ich in meinem PC einbaue, damit ich einen neuen Key bekommen kann.
MS schreibt mir vor, was ich auf meinem PC laufen haben darf und was nicht.

Das wäre so als wenn mein Auto Händler mir vorschreibt was ich mit meinem Auto machen darf und was nicht.
Oder das Bau Unternehmen das mein Haus gebaut hat, mir vorschreibt was ich in meinem Haus machen darf und was nicht.

Aber beim PC lassen wir uns so was gefallen.


----------



## Fubbiz (7. Februar 2007)

Doogyhouser schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hab mir nen neuen pc mit windows vista drauf gekauft. sehr schade... kann das spiel zwar installieren aber beim installieren des patches gibts immer wieder das gleiche problem, das anzeigt das eine der patchdateien beschädigt ist. deinstallation und anschließendes neu- installieren haben da auch nix gebracht. werd wahrscheinlich wieder xp draufhaun weil ich nun schon 3 tage probier wow auf vista zum laufen zu bringen!!!




LoL würd bei Problemen auch mal google benutzen bzw. die offizielle HP (wow-europe.com) besuchen, dort ist das Problem bekannt und eine Lösung beschrieben.

Soweit ich mitbekommen hab, Patch saugen, dann rechtsklick, kompatiblität, als admin ausführen, danach starten...

Werde es selbst erst nachher testen können, aber es ist zu 100% möglich man muss sich halt nur kurz vorher mal 5min informieren^^

mfg

PS: Und Leute die das nicht hinkriegen, sollen auch gefälligst vom BS-Upgrade die Finger lassen... aber naja so ist das eben, absolut keine ahnung haben, aber alles haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

animonda schrieb:


> Beruflich bin ich im Bereich Microsoft Server Systems tätig und tendiere daher schon mehr in Richung Microsoft Betriebsysteme, weil ich keine Lust habe mich nach der Arbeit noch an eine andere Bedienung zu gewöhnen.


Sry , aber das ist reine Bequemlichkeit Deinerseits, aber das ist Deine Entscheidung.



animonda schrieb:


> Windows XP ist auch sehr stabil und sicher, falls man denn in der Lage ist damit umzugehen und sich nciht jeden Dreck installiert.


Was aber immer noch Deine entscheidung ist, was Du installieren willst oder nicht, und nicht die von MS, oder liege ich da falsch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





animonda schrieb:


> Das ist aber im jedem Betriebsystem so. Mitlerweile ist mein XP nicht mehr so performant, dafür läuft es ja nun auch fast 4 Jahre ohne Neuinstallation. Ja Leute - das geht.


LOL, sry aber mein W2K PRO läuft nun seit 7 Jahren ohne eine Neu installation, und ohne einen Bluescreen.
Aber selbst das ist keine Leistung!

Es gab mal einen Linux POP3/IMAP Server der 10 Jahre ohne Wartung gelaufen ist, weil der PC nach einem Umbau aus versehen eingemauert wurde in einer USA UNI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





animonda schrieb:


> Linux find ich auch nicht schlecht und ist gerade für die Iternetnutzung eine gute, schnelle und stabile Plattform für die es auch ausreichend Anwendung für fast jeden zweck gibt.Ich habe selbst bis zum 2.0er Kerner noch einiges damit gemacht und mir die Distris immer selbt kompiliert - make ftw - aber heute ist mir die Zeit dafür zu schade, weil sich diese Ressource leider immer mehr verknappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann weißte auch wie einfach eine Neuinstallation eines Linux Systems ist, mit alle bis dato gelaufenen Programmen die Du genutzt hast.
Zur Erklärung für die, die keine Linux Kenntnisse haben.

HDD1 Linux ( nur das Betriebssystem )
HDD2 Programme die Du nutzt.

HDD1 Neu Formatieren und Linux Neu Installieren.
Dann kannst Du schon alle alten Programme nutzten ohne diese wieder Neu zu installieren zu müßen wie unter WinDoof.

Weil bei Linux auf alle alten Verknüpfungen direkt zugreifen kann wie vor der Neuinstallation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das spart sehr viel Ressourcen ( Zeit ). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Grundsätzlich ist man seit W2K nicht mehr alleine auf seinem PC Zuhause,
weil MS immer mit auf dem PC ist.
Denn MS ist wie ET, es will immer nach Hause Telefonieren,
und kommt mir nicht mit sowas wie Antispy ( XP ), es gibt Spy Optionen im W32 Kernen von XP die man nicht schließen kann, das weiß ich von einem XP Beta Tester mit dem ich mich über dieses Thema Stunden lang unterhalten hab.
Diese Optionen könnte man nur schließen wenn man den Kernel selber mit einem entsprechen dem Tool bearbeiten würde.

Also mein Fazit ist zu Vista.
Big Brother is watshing you, es lebe die voll kommende Überwachung des PC durch MS.

Linux 4tw,
nieder mit MS Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## animonda (7. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> MS liest meine Persönlichen Daten, MS verbietet mir meinen PC zu erneuern, weil sonst der XP Key nicht mehr gültig ist und will davon noch in Kenntnis gesetzt werden, was ich in meinem PC einbaue, damit ich einen neuen Key bekommen kann.
> MS schreibt mir vor, was ich auf meinem PC laufen haben darf und was nicht.



Ja, ne, schon klar. MS liesst keine persönlichen Daten aus. MS verbietet dir auch in keinster Weise an deinem Rechner rumzuschrauben, du musst dein XP ggf. nur neu aktivieren. Bei der Aktivierung werden auch keine Daten übertragen, sondern es wird ein Hash über div. Komponenten und den Lizenzschlüssel gebildet und dieser wird zu MS übertragen um daraus einen neuen Aktivierungsschlüssel zu generieren. Wenn du willst kannst du das auch telefonisch machen, dann kannst du dir 100%ig sicher sein, dass es nicht mehr ist.

Auch macht nicht der alleinige Austausch einer Komponente eine neue Aktivierung erforderlich, sondern der Ausschtausch mehrerer. Ich weiss nicht warum diese Urban Legends immer noch mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung in die Welt posaunt werden. 

Das oben geschriebene kommt auch nicht durch berufliche Prägung, denn dort liegen meine Wurzeln bei Sinix/Reliant Unix, HP-UX, AIX und auch Linux. Momentan aber nur noch MSS.

Zum obigen Posting .. Ja ich weiss wie einfach ein Updaten von Linux ist. Ich habe es hautnah mitbekommen als unsere Unixbereich einen produktiven Datenbankserver von SuSE 9.x auf 10.x updaten wollten. Wie schön dass es Backups gibt und direkten Hardware Support der Treiber anpasste.

Dass Antispy XP nichts taugt weiss ich selbst, aber die Äusserungen des Betatesters verweise ich mal in das Reich der Märchen. Ich arbeite selbst gerne mit Tools wie Kernel Mode Debuggern und habe auch ein paar tiefergehende Kenntnisse von Windows, daher glaube ich das nicht. bin aber gerne bereit mir nach Lektüre eines fundierten Artikels meine Meinung zu überdenken.

Zum Thema Laufzeit .. ich habe hier noch NT 4 Büchsen mit Exchange 5.5 laufen, die sind locker 8-9 jahre im Betrieb als Mail und Fileserver.


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

animonda schrieb:


> Auch macht nicht der alleinige Austausch einer Komponente eine neue Aktivierung erforderlich, sondern der Ausschtausch mehrerer. Ich weiss nicht warum diese Urban Legends immer noch mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung in die Welt posaunt werden.


Ich weiß, aber wenn es mehr als 3 Komponenten sind ( wenn ich mich nicht irre ) gibt es Probleme.
Also muß man nen neuen Key bei MS beantragen.
Wenn ich also 2 neue HDD , ne neue NIC, nen neuen RaidControler einbauen will, muß ich MS davon in Kenntnis setzten, das ich neu Teile eingebaut hab.
Und wenn es nur die Hash ist, es geht um das Prinzip, das es MS nix angeht was ich an meinem PC mache.

Oder fragst Du deinen Auto Herstellen nach einem neuem Key wenn Du 4 Reifen, ein Sportlenkrad, Schalthebel,
H-Trägergurte einbaust oder was immer, ob Du das machen darfst ?

Es geht um das Prinzip, das ich an meinem PC zuhause machen kann was ich will und mir nicht davon MS rein schauen lassen will.

Ich sag nur der Gläserne Mensch im Netzt.


----------



## Echtor2k3 (7. Februar 2007)

Naja es muss jeder selber wissen ob er ein Unternehmen wie Microfoft unterstützen möchte.
Windows ist halt einfach das andere Betriebssystem.
Aber ich finde es schon ziemlich dreist mit der benutzerfreundlichkeit einen Systems zu werben, das nach der installation schon nicht wirklich sicher/internettauglich ist.
Naja wir lassen es lieber den über Linux/Windows kann man Stunden Diskutieren


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

Echtor2k3 schrieb:


> Naja es muss jeder selber wissen ob er ein Unternehmen wie Microfoft unterstützen möchte.
> Windows ist halt einfach das andere Betriebssystem.
> Aber ich finde es schon ziemlich dreist mit der benutzerfreundlichkeit einen Systems zu werben, das nach der installation schon nicht wirklich sicher/internettauglich ist.
> Naja wir lassen es lieber den über Linux/Windows kann man Stunden Diskutieren


Haste recht, aber viele Unternehmen sind wohl auf Linux umgestiegen,
sieht den Deutschen Bundestag und die Stadt München 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei MS denen sogar das XP geschenkt hatte, haben die lieber auf Linux vertraut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beides war ja in der Presse zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was ein Unternehmen als OS einsetzt ist ein anderes Thema als was man Zuhause machen kann / muß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd mir wohl bald nen neuen PC zusammen bauen und Linux drauf machen, und mein W2K PC darf solange noch leben bis das was das Zeitlich segnet, hat mir ja nun ca 7 Jahre ohne viel Probleme gedient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeden das seine.


----------



## animonda (8. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Haste recht, aber viele Unternehmen sind wohl auf Linux umgestiegen,
> sieht den Deutschen Bundestag und die Stadt München
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher sind die Teile der Stadt München und die Verwaltung des Deutschen Bundestages umgestiegen. Im Deutschen Bundestag arbeiten arbeiten trotzdessen die meissten Abgeordneten und deren Schwarm von Wasserträgern nicht mit Linux.



> Wobei MS denen sogar das XP geschenkt hatte, haben die lieber auf Linux vertraut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



München ist genauso wie auf der Gegenseite das Niedersächsische Umweltministerium nicht mit realen Szenarien vergleichbar, denn das waren/sind Prestigeobjekte der jeweiligen Fraktion und haben supporttechnisch mehr Unterstützung als Otto Normalverbraucher.



> Und was ein Unternehmen als OS einsetzt ist ein anderes Thema als was man Zuhause machen kann / muß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hoffe dass es dir viele gleichtun, damit Linux zu Hause auch auf eine ernstzunehmende Verbreitung kommt. Denn wenn es eine nennenswerte Verbreitung erreicht hat, wird es auch zum Ziel von Trojanischen Pferden, Würmern und Viren. Momentan lohnt sich für die Programmierer dieser Schädlinge der Aufwand einfach nicht, weil ein Bot-Net aus Linux Rechnern einfach zu klein wäre.

Mit einer größeren Verbreitung jedoch kommen auch die Leute an Linux die aus Faulheit auf su verzichten und statt dessen gleich als root oder ruth arbeiten und spätestens dann werden wir auf HeiseSec vermehrt über Open Office, KDE, Gnome, Samba, etc lesen können.

Die Linuxfraktion profitiert meines Erachtens ganz klar davon dass die DAUs als Administrator unter Windows  arbeitet, sollten nur ein Viertel davon das Lager wechseln, dann wünsche ich schon mal viel Spass. 



> Jeden das seine.



Eben, nur bitte keine Halbwahrheiten verbreiten. So und nun mal wieder auf NT4 switchen.

@Echtor2k3: Wieso ein heutiges XP nach der Installation nicht internettauglich bzw. sicher sein soll, verstehst wahrscheinlich nur du. Ach ja, arbeitest du auch mit einem 2.6.0er Kernel?


----------



## Fubbiz (8. Februar 2007)

animonda schrieb:


> @Echtor2k3: Wieso ein heutiges XP nach der Installation nicht internettauglich bzw. sicher sein soll, verstehst wahrscheinlich nur du....



Ne das versteht jeder der es mal neu installiert hat^^
Jedoch nur das alte XP ohne SP1/2 ist nach einer neuinstall sehr anfällig, nach ca 5min. hat man bereits 5 Viren, und 7 Trojaner drauf, ein Fester geht auf, Countdown von 1min abwärts zum runterfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich gibt es wege das zu vermeiden, bzw der Router hilft einem dabei, aber denke das hatte Echtor2k3 gemeint


mfg


----------



## animonda (8. Februar 2007)

Fubbiz schrieb:


> Ne das versteht jeder der es mal neu installiert hat^^
> Jedoch nur das alte XP ohne SP1/2 ist nach einer neuinstall sehr anfällig, nach ca 5min. hat man bereits 5 Viren, und 7 Trojaner drauf, ein Fester geht auf, Countdown von 1min abwärts zum runterfahren
> 
> 
> ...



JEDES XP dass ich installiere hat automatisch das SP2 integriert. Ich müsste schon ziemlich lange suchen um einen Installationsdatenträger zu finden der noch eins ohne jegliches SP beinhaltet. Und selbst wenn ich einen finden würde, würd ich damit sicher nicht installieren. Ich würde ja auch keine Installation mit einem 2.x.0er Kernel ( x=0,2,4,6 ) verwenden, weil sie buggy ohne Ende sind. Daher ist der Vergleich ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

@Topic: Ich würde aber auch niemandem empfehlen jetzt schon auf Vista umzusteigen, weil da sollen  andere erstmal dafür sorgen dass das wichtigsten Bugs gepatched wird. Das selbe gilt für Linux-Distris wenn ein Developer Kernel zum Produktionskernel wird. Finger weg und erstmal andere hinfallen lassen.


----------



## Fubbiz (8. Februar 2007)

Toll was du würdest^^

Ich für meinen Teil hab Windows vor sehr langer Zeit gekauft, da gabs kein SP1/2, muss ich mir das jetzt erneut kaufen nur damit das dabei ist? lol

Und nicht jeder lädt sich alle 2-3Monate Windows neu runter, denn ist ist illegal, aber das hört sich stark danach an:
"Ich müsste schon ziemlich lange suchen um einen Installationsdatenträger zu finden der noch eins ohne jegliches SP beinhaltet. "

Also nicht gleich voreilige schlüsse ziehen...

PS: Und komm mir nicht mit CDs selbst zusammenstellen Slipstream blabla, kannst nicht davon ausgehen dass jeder die fähigkeiten bzw Lust dazu hat, man kauft sich die software und gut is, dass man nach der install updaten muss geht ja noch in ordnung aber was du hier von benutzern erwartest die viel geld bezahlt haben und dann noch so einen aufwand betreiben sollen ist nicht angemessen geschweige denn normal!!!

Ausserdem interessiert mich das eh alles nicht^^
Ich hab die Kenntnisse, das alles ist auch Off-topic, wollte nur eine aussage erklären, da es hier immer leute gibt die andere als doof oder unwissen darstellen wollen nur weil sie ja so super pwnig sind und alles besser wissen, frag mich was solche leute hier machen, völlig überqualifiziert^^

mfg


----------



## animonda (8. Februar 2007)

Fubbiz schrieb:


> Toll was du würdest^^
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil hab Windows vor sehr langer Zeit gekauft, da gabs kein SP1/2, muss ich mir das jetzt erneut kaufen nur damit das dabei ist? lol
> 
> ...



Slipstream FTW. 

Wenn du dazu nicht in der Lage bist tust du mir leid. Einfach mal bei Google Windows + XP + SP2 + Slipstream suchen lassen und wundern was alles möglich ist. Dass ich einen Installationsdatenträger ohne suchen müsste liegt unter anderem daran, dass ich alle Jubeljahre mal einen PC per CD installiere, sowas mach ich normalerweise über das Netz, und die paar Installations CDs die ich in greifbarer Nähe habe haben alle SP2 + div. Fixes von implementiert bekommen. Das ist bei Volumenlizenzen durchaus erlaubt und auch gewollt. Sicher ist das mit Aufwand verbunden, aber wenn man so etwas nicht macht darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn manches auf Dauer unsicher, unstabil und unbequem wird.

Deine Unterstellung der Nutzung nicht lizenzierter Software kannst du in Zukunft bitte für dich behalten.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

animonda schrieb:


> JEDES XP dass ich installiere hat automatisch das SP2 integriert. Ich müsste schon ziemlich lange suchen um einen Installationsdatenträger zu finden der noch eins ohne jegliches SP beinhaltet. Und selbst wenn ich einen finden würde, würd ich damit sicher nicht installieren.


Ich gehe aber von Otto Normal Verbraucher aus,
der sich seinen PC beim ALDI und Co kauft und dann ne Recoveri CD hat und nicht von einem der Ahnung von der Materie hat wie wir .

Selbst mein alter Herr Vater hat sich beim Spar nen PC gekauft ( war sehr günstig).
Meine Reaktion, mach Mülltonne auf und schmeiß den PC da rein.

6 Monate später bekomme ich nen Anruf von Ihm.
"Der PC bootet nicht mehr,
kannst Du mal danach schauen warum nicht ?"

Ich darauf:
"Grumel, ok ich schau mal nach."

Und als ich den auf geschraubt hab,
bin ich fast zum klo gelaufen um die Keramir fest zu halten.

Die HDD 80 GB mit 2 MB Cash drauf,
das IDE Kabel super billige Qualli, nicht mal ein Standard IDE Kabel war eingebaut, usw, usw.

Was meinste was ich dem alten Herrn die Hosen lang gezogen hab, wegen dem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, das ende von dem Lied war,
die HDD hatte nen Lager schaden.

Ich zu meinem Herrn gesagt.
" Schick die Platte an dem Händler wo Du den PC gekauft hast,
dann bekommste ne neue Platte von denen." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er meinte,
"Nö,
besorg mir lieber ne neue Platte."


----------



## animonda (8. Februar 2007)

Sei mal ehrlich, wir möchten beide nicht wissen was bei dem von dir angenommenen Otto-Normaluser rauskommt, dem man eine SuSE 10.x in die Hand drückt und sagt - "Nu mach mal". Otto N. schafft es jedes OS anfällig hinzubekommen. Ob das nun Ottos Schuld ist ist eine andere Frage, aber schaffen kann er es.

Zum Vater-Thema: Da brauchst du mir nichts erzählen, mein Alter herr hat sich auch günstig Geräte beschafft und installiert immer munter drauf los. Wenn es dann nicht so läuft wie er es sich vorstellt, dann ist entweder der Hersteller schuld oder wer auch immer nur er nicht. Ich habe ihm vor einiger Zeit gesagt, dass er mir nicht mehr mit seinen Problemen kommen soll, nachdem ich mehrfach installiert habe und sicher konfiguriert habe. Aber er muss ja ein administratives Konto benutzen. Er solle sich jemand anderen suchen. Nun hab ich keine Probleme mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die hat jetzt mein Bruder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit meinem Schwiegervater ists genauso. Und diese sind die Sicherheitsprobleme, nicht Windows oder Linux.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

SuSE 10.x ist ja noch easy mittlerweile, weil fast alles Menü gesteuert ist, und mit Masken zu Eingabe der Daten.
Aber geb dem mal ein Debian in die Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Welcher Kerne soll eingebaut werden " bekommst da bei der Installation gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ehrlich,
wenn schon einer sich ein Linux drauf macht,
dann aber keine SuSE 10.x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil Suse sich ja an keine LFS hält.
Somit ist man gezwungen,
ein für nicht Suse gedachtes Packt auf der HDD so zu verschieben das es doch mit SUSE am laufen bekommst.

Also wenn schon Linux, dann was richtiges und nix halb Herziges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.
Für die, die nicht wissen was ein " LFS " ist.
LFS = Linux File System
Was bedeutet,
das ist die Ordner Struktur und darauf haben sich viele Linux Distributoren geeinigt wegen der Kompatibilität der Programme / Tool usw.



animonda schrieb:


> Er solle sich jemand anderen suchen. Nun hab ich keine Probleme mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und ich hab das Problem mit dem PC immer noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein alter Herr weiß genau das ich Ihm ein PC zusammen baue und noch das Windoof obendrein, wenn er mich nur fragt.


----------



## Echtor2k3 (8. Februar 2007)

animonda schrieb:


> Sei mal ehrlich, wir möchten beide nicht wissen was bei dem von dir angenommenen Otto-Normaluser rauskommt, dem man eine SuSE 10.x in die Hand drückt und sagt - "Nu mach mal". Otto N. schafft es jedes OS anfällig hinzubekommen. Ob das nun Ottos Schuld ist ist eine andere Frage, aber schaffen kann er es.


Linux basiert auf eine große und hilfsbereite Community und wirbt nicht mit seiner einfachheit, so wie es MS tut.
Es gab mal ein Video von einer Ativirensoftwarefirma das gezeigt hat wie schnell ein PC mit der Standart 0815 Windowsversion wie man sie so kauft mit Viren befallen ist.
Die erste Sicherheitslücke in den neuen IE wurde 4 (oder 2?) Stunden nach release bekannt.
Naja whatever
Btw http://www.windowsvistaretail.com/vista5/en/index.html
Thanks Tom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (8. Februar 2007)

How_to_install_Windows_Vista...^^


----------



## kanly (9. Februar 2007)

Ich Halte es bei windof immer so 

Das älteste nehmen was alles was ich brauche unterschtüzt

XP war als es raus kam ja auch nich so flockig , erst waren divere updates und SP fällig 

2. vorteil dann kostet es meist nimmer viel 

zZ überlege ich ernsthaft ganz auf Linux umzusteigen (wenn ich wow ordentlich ans laufen bekomme Tips dazu wilkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Echtor2k3 (9. Februar 2007)

kanly schrieb:


> Ich Halte es bei windof immer so
> 
> Das älteste nehmen was alles was ich brauche unterschtüzt
> 
> ...


Wow rennt wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst mir eine pm schicken wenn du wirklich interesse hast..
Hoffe du hast keine ATI Karte den da _kann_ es zu problemen kommen..aber das war so als ich mich mit Linux intensiv beschäftigt habe..kann sein das es sich geändert hat.
Für den anfang würde ich Ubuntu nehmen, es ist (finde ich) am anfang einfach am komfortabelsten und hat eine große Gemeinde.
Eine der größten Deutschen Ubuntuseiten ist http://www.ubuntuusers.de/ ...das wiki ist einmalig und fast allumfassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wow)


----------



## Ennia (15. Februar 2007)

Da scheiden sich wieder die Gemueter.. mann mann mann ^^

Ich find es immer wieder witzig, wenn leute behaupten, dass linux schier immun gegen vieren sei, und dass windows ach so anfaellig ist... ich sag da jetzt nix drauf....

ich sag immer: beide OS haben ihre vor und nachteile - beide sind super und ich bin froh, dass ich die wahl habe. ich will keines von beiden missen! In unserem Betrieb haben wir beides im Einsatz und die zwei ergaenzen sich ganz gut find ich. Nur manchmal wuerd ich windows gerne zum Teufel jagen, vor allem in punkto network.... das ist manchmal echt der horror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen poster bewundere ich jedoch in seiner jugentlichen naivitaet ^^



animonda schrieb:


> ...
> Denn Windows NT/2000/XP sind sehr gute Produkte die auf dem Desktop und im Netz eine gute Figur machen. Auch Office in Verbindung mit *Exchange/Sharepoint* ist ein schönes Produkt.
> ...



Oje, wie kann man nur das Wort 'Exchange' und vor allem 'Sharepoint' in den mund nehmen? da bekomm ich gleich wieder magenkraempfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lotus 4tw sag ich da nur.


----------



## Seren (17. Februar 2007)

Hmm also mir zumindest ging es nicht um die Anfälligkeit von Viren sondern schlicht um Windows Vista als Überwachungstool. Und als Mittel den Kunden zum Kauf bestimmter Programme/Hardware zu zwingen.

Windows Vista ist da ja nochmal ein ganz anderes Kaliber als XP.


----------



## splen (18. Februar 2007)

Dass man Windows erneut aktivieren muss, wenn man mehrere Komponenten austauscht, hat sich die weltweite Community an PC-Usern letztendlich selbst zuzuschreiben. Was an gecrackten Keys unterwegs war ist im Prinzip ne reine Frechheit dem Hersteller gegenüber. Ich bin wahrlich kein Gates-Jünger, aber letztendlich hat Microsoft es geschafft, den PC dem Otto-Normal-Verbraucher (einigermaßen) zugänglich zu machen.

Die ganzen Späßchen mit Aktivierung und Registrierung ist ne reine Maßnahme zum Schutz ihrer Rechte. In dem Umfang Daten auszuspähen, in dem man via Betriebssystem Daten sammeln könnte, ist auch Microsoft nicht in der Lage. Wer sich auch nur ansatzweise mal mit Überwachung und den damit verbundenen Randerscheinungen befasst hat, sollte das wissen. Was juckt es mich denn, wenn irgendwo im Silicon Valley bekannt wird, wo ich wohne? Meine persönlichen Daten landen mit Sicherheit schneller in nem Werbeverteiler, wenn ich mich für irgendein Gewinnspiel oder ne Spendenaktion anmelde.


----------



## Seren (18. Februar 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Dass man Windows erneut aktivieren muss, wenn man mehrere Komponenten austauscht, hat sich die weltweite Community an PC-Usern letztendlich selbst zuzuschreiben. Was an gecrackten Keys unterwegs war ist im Prinzip ne reine Frechheit dem Hersteller gegenüber.


Die Aktivierung ist ja gar nicht das Problem. 
Abgesehen davon finde ich eher den Preis eine Frechheit. Hast du dir mal den unbeabsichtigt freigegebenen Windows95 Code angeschaut? Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich gut nachvollziehen kann warum sie versucht haben den Code bis zu letzt geheim zu halten.



splen schrieb:


> Ich bin wahrlich kein Gates-Jünger, aber letztendlich hat Microsoft es geschafft, den PC dem Otto-Normal-Verbraucher (einigermaßen) zugänglich zu machen.


Das ist eine etwas .... oberflächliche Art und Weise das Problem zu betrachten. Gäbe es kein Windows wäre irgendein Linux System oder irgendein MacOSX das OS für den "Otto-Normal-Verbraucher". Allein durch die Monopolisierung und durch eine geniale (und boshafte) Marktstrategie ist Windows *das* Betriebsystem geworden.
Rate mal warum sie mit allen Mitteln versuchen OpenSource den Boden unter den Füßen wegzuziehen? Weil sie ganz genau wissen das sie eigentlich nichts besseres zu bieten haben und das die Leute sich umstellen würden, wenn Linux keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme mehr hat (und diese Probleme hat die gesamte OpenSource-Community nur Microsoft zu verdanken).



splen schrieb:


> Was juckt es mich denn, wenn irgendwo im Silicon Valley bekannt wird, wo ich wohne?


Bevor ich weiter schreibe, eine Frage: hast du schonmal was von TCPA gehört?
In America darf bereits kaum Hardware ohne diesen Chip hergestellt werden. Und der Chip verbietet alles, was Microsoft nicht erlaubt, dank Blacklist und Palladium. Überleg dir mal das Ausmaß dieser Bedrohung für sämtliche OpenSource Projekte, für Linux und auch jeden anderen Programmier.
Willst du das dein Programm läuft, musst du bei Microsoft die Lizenz dafür erwerben - wohlgemerkt, für ein Programm das du geschrieben hast, in Sprachen die Microsoft nicht gehören.
Natürlich könnte man sagen, dann kauft man einfach keine Hardware mehr mit TCPA... aber die Rechner-Generation ohne TCPA wird aussterben... einfach weil keine neue Hardware mehr hergestellt wird. Man sieht es doch an DirectX 10... Es sind einfach alle von Microsoft abhängig und das ist das Dilemma das man beachten sollte, wenn man sich ein Windows Betriebsystem kauft.


----------



## Pegasos (21. Februar 2007)

Hmm dieser Tread ist hoch interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ging es nicht um Vista !
Ist ja alles schön und gut mit Linux usw.......!

Ich bleibe mommentan immer noch bei Windows XP/SP2

Aber was ich sagen will ist es waren immer startprobleme bei allen was von microsoft gekommen ist!
Es war so mit WIN 95, Win 98 , Win 2000 usw........
Der start von XP ganz zu schweigen !
Was erwartet ihr das Vista gleich alle Anwender befriedigt !
Auf jedem PC läuft !! (schön wärs) Ist aber nicht machbar ! (mit keinem Betriebssystem funktioniert das)

Ich habe immer noch auf einer externen Platte mein Vista laufen mit WOW was auch stabil läuft!

Zu Linux wir haben das in der Firma mit einem aufgesetzten Windows 2000 !!!
Linux ist in meinen augen für den normalen Anwender nicht empfelenswert!


----------

